# re: quality of eggs



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi peter
Can you answer this question for me please.
I have had iui, ivf and icsi. I overstimulated on all occassions. I also had poor fertilisation.
I have PCO and recently went for diathermy. Will this mean my quality of eggs will improve and is there a posibility of me hyperstimulating again?
Is there a possibility that my LH are to high? if so can it be regulated?
Also i do not understand after 4.5 years i have only been offered the inhibin b blood test. Surely this needs to be done as a standard blood routine for any woman encountering infertility treatment.
I feel that everything has been done back to front.
Although i am happy and relieved that there is hope.
Sorry for the winge.
thanks astrid


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



astrid said:


> Hi peter
> Can you answer this question for me please.
> I have had iui, ivf and icsi. I overstimulated on all occassions. I also had poor fertilisation.
> I have PCO and recently went for diathermy. Will this mean my quality of eggs will improve and is there a posibility of me hyperstimulating again?
> ...


----------

